
How I Made Over 100% YoY Profit Investing - lettergram
https://austingwalters.com/how-i-made-over-100-yoy-profit-investing/
======
sharemywin
wouldn't the red dash me sell?

Also, Heb was gray which I would take as neutral and it lost half its value in
the last 12 months.

